# COD5 error 1305



## biorksvy (Dec 9, 2008)

when im installing it says error reading from file 

Error1305 F:/Setup/Data/main/iw_00.iw Verify that the file exist 

Is there any problem with the file if i have a 64bit? 

My System: 
Geforce 9800m gs
with vista 64bit


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Microsoft said:


> There is a configuration issue with the CD-ROM drive.
> The MDAC (Microsoft Data Access Components) is damaged or is not installed properly.
> There is an issue with the CD-ROM media. For example, the program CD-ROM is damaged or dirty.


Is the disc scratched or in need of a good cleaning?

- Using water or pure alcohol sometimes works. Please use a cotton cloth to avoid inflicting more damage.
- Wipe against the tracks on the bottom of the disc, meaning wipe outward from the hole in the center.

A disc resurfacing solution may work for you... Otherwise, you need buy a new copy of the game.

EDIT: I allmost forgot, try the disc in another computer or drive. That may tell you that the drive is dirty or there is something wrong with your computer's configuration.

For more information, check out this link:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/248263


----------

